# Bleach on Anubias



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

1 part bleach, 19 parts water is the general rule of thumb. I just use the "splash" method. Fill a 2.5 gallon bucket (car wash bucket, mop bucket, or whatever) and splash the bleach in there. Hold the rhizome and dip the leaves in for UP TO BUT NO MORE THAN 3 minutes. When I did this before I just used a color change in the algae as an indicator when to take it out. That usually took less than a minute...you have to have the bucket under a good table lamp to see the algae turn pink. 

Then just rub it off and dunk the whole plant into a different bucket or bowl with a good amount of Prime or other dechlorinator.

Another safer method may be to take it out...and use a medicine dropper and spot treat with hydrogen peroxide (drug store strength..3%).


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

Any idea if I can use either method on other plants? specifically sunset hygro java fern and watersprite. 
I am setting up a new 90 and have tons of extras from existing tanks but one of those tanks had BBA and I SO BADLY do not want to get it in the new tank! Any recommendations on bleach or spot treating with peroxide? If I treat with peroxide how long do I leave it on before rinsing? 

Is one more effective than the other? I only notice very small places where the algae remains, I did a real hack job to remove most of it a couple months ago, but man, I never, never want to do battle with that stuff again!

Thanks a million - Paula


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

turbosaurus said:


> Any idea if I can use either method on other plants? specifically sunset hygro java fern and watersprite.
> I am setting up a new 90 and have tons of extras from existing tanks but one of those tanks had BBA and I SO BADLY do not want to get it in the new tank! Any recommendations on bleach or spot treating with peroxide? If I treat with peroxide how long do I leave it on before rinsing?
> 
> Is one more effective than the other? I only notice very small places where the algae remains, I did a real hack job to remove most of it a couple months ago, but man, I never, never want to do battle with that stuff again!
> ...


For the two plants you mentioned, bleach would definitely be a no no. I'd try the peroxide method if you must. I think you should be fine if you used a dropper to spot treat the plants. However, an easier way is to control your water parameters (get the fertilizers, co2, lights, etc in balance) and prune away any bba you see. I'm afraid that even if you bleached or peroxided the plants the bba will return if the water parameters aren't fixed. BUT, that's what we're here for so ask away!!


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

The BBA is not growing any more in my existing tanks. I haven't seen a new piece in a very long time, but on the bottoms of the stems of very nicely rooted hygro still have black furry spots- this stuff never comes off. I'd hate to cut the whole root section off due to a 1/4 inch piece that has dead BBA still stuck to it. 

I am afraid although I have the water parameters under control in all four existing tanks the brand new tank might be susceptible to spores that may be left over?? Maybe I am just paranoid. I look at this stuff like the guys in the Freddy and Jason Horror movies- No matter how many times you kill it - its never really dead!  I wish I had done something cautionary before I introduced it in the first pace!

Will the H2O2 hurt the plants? I am yanking them out no matter what to move from one tank to another- why not take the peroxide as a precaution? Do you think it will damage the plants?


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

turbosaurus said:


> The BBA is not growing any more in my existing tanks. I haven't seen a new piece in a very long time, but on the bottoms of the stems of very nicely rooted hygro still have black furry spots- this stuff never comes off. I'd hate to cut the whole root section off due to a 1/4 inch piece that has dead BBA still stuck to it.
> 
> I am afraid although I have the water parameters under control in all four existing tanks the brand new tank might be susceptible to spores that may be left over?? Maybe I am just paranoid. I look at this stuff like the guys in the Freddy and Jason Horror movies- No matter how many times you kill it - its never really dead!  I wish I had done something cautionary before I introduced it in the first pace!
> 
> Will the H2O2 hurt the plants? I am yanking them out no matter what to move from one tank to another- why not take the peroxide as a precaution? Do you think it will damage the plants?


I would try the peroxide if you want to. I've never done it before, but you can do a search (upper right corner of the webpage between New Posts and Quick Links) and you should hit the discussion about peroxide. 

Sounds like things have settled down and its just a matter of removing what is left. :thumbsup:


----------

